# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Η AMD σχεδον πεθανε!

## commando

Η εταιρεια που εκανε θαυματα δυστυχως παει να γινει αλλη μια Cyrix.
Η ζωη τελικα θελει μονοπωλιο microsoft-intel-nvidia
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_9912675?source=rss

----------


## kostas007

::  
κανεις μεγαλο λαθος.
το οτι χρωσταει δε σημαινει οτι θα κλεισει...

----------


## bedazzled

Κάτσε ρε commando, μόλις άλλαξε CEO.  ::

----------


## psp104

H εταιρεία δεν πέθανε,αλλά σίγουρα έχει περάσει και καλύτερες εποχές..

----------


## commando

καλυτερα να πεθανει να γινουν συλλεκτικοι οι επεξεργαστες και τα αυτοκολλητα που εχω.

----------


## Billouris

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧ Θα σε σύμφερε λοιπόν άμα έκλεινε  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> καλυτερα να πεθανει να γινουν συλλεκτικοι οι επεξεργαστες και τα αυτοκολλητα που εχω.


Ναι, πάρε κανέναν κουτσό (aka B2 revision -> TLB bug) Phenom να τον πουλήσεις χρυσό στο ebay μετά.  ::

----------


## alsafi

> Η ζωη τελικα θελει μονοπωλιο microsoft-intel-*nvidia*


Νvidia ???
ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## shad0w

ναι η ATi/AMD πέθανε....αλλά ξαναναστήθηκε βλέπε vga 4850/4870.  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> αλλά ξαναναστήθηκε βλέπε vga 4850/4870.


Με 1,2 δις $ χασούρα στο 3μηνο και «αλλαγή φρουράς» δεν το λες ακριβώς ανάσταση, ούτε νεκρανάσταση... χωρίς να διαφωνώ ότι οι 48x0 έχουν καλύτερο efficiency από τις (τωρινές) nVidia. It's a hard fact, όπως επίσης είναι δεδομένο ότι οι Phenom υστερούν έναντι των «κολλημένων με UHU» intel C2Q, παρά τα IMC/HT...

Εξάλλου, στο τέλος της ημέρας μετράνε τα ζεστά $$$/€€€ στο ταμείο.  ::

----------


## shad0w

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από shadow1986
> 
> αλλά ξαναναστήθηκε βλέπε vga 4850/4870.  
> 
> 
> Με 1,2 δις $ χασούρα στο 3μηνο και «αλλαγή φρουράς» δεν το λες ακριβώς ανάσταση, ούτε νεκρανάσταση... χωρίς να διαφωνώ ότι οι 48x0 έχουν καλύτερο efficiency από τις (τωρινές) nVidia. It's a hard fact, όπως επίσης είναι δεδομένο ότι οι Phenom υστερούν έναντι των «κολλημένων με UHU» intel C2Q, παρά τα IMC/HT...
> 
> Εξάλλου, στο τέλος της ημέρας μετράνε τα ζεστά $$$/€€€ στο ταμείο.


Μετά απο αρκετό καιρό όμως η Νvidia χάνει έδαφος.Που θα δείξει ο χρόνος αν θα είναι καθοριστικό για το οικονομικό της μέλλον.Μπορεί η ATI/AMD να μετράει ψίχουλα αλλά έχει ακόμα πολλά ψωμιά να δώσει.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από shadow1986
> 
> ...


Καλά κάνει και τρώει «σφαλιαρίτσες» η nVidia, να ξεπεζέψει από το (χρυσό ή αργυρό, θα σας γελάσω  :: ) καλάμι... δεν την χάλασαν οι μειώσεις στις GTX2x0.  ::

----------


## Tsakonas1982

αν θυμαμαι καλα,εκει που ηταν σε πολυ δυσκολη θεση η amd της ειχε δωσει μια επιδοτηση η ΕΕ...Τοσους εργαζομενους απασχολει,σιγα μην κλεισει.2ον,η Ιντελα δεν θελει να κλεισει η amd.Γιατι αν μεινει μονη της στον τομεα,θα ειναι μονιμως στο στοχαστρο της Ευρωπαικης Επιτροπης και της Ομοσπονδιακης Επιτροπης Ανταγωνισμου των ΗΠΑ.Που σημαινει,οτι με την παραμικρη παρασπονδια θα εχει προστιμο της ταξης 500-800 εκατομμυρια ευρω,οπως εγινε με τη μικρομαλακη.

----------


## lx911

Παντως εγω δεν εχω τυψεις!
Τα εχω βοηθησει 2 φορες τα παληκαρια...

Πρωτη φορα, 1998 που πηρα PC με επεξεργαστη AMD K6 - 2 στα 333 Mhz (σαπιλα!!!)
Απο τοτε δεν ξανα πηρα τιποτα με οτι ειχε σχεση με AMD...

Δευτερη φορα, πριν λιγες μερες που αγορασα την 4870 ATI/AMD... (Κατι λεει...)
Οπου ακομα περιμενω να δω ποσο βοδια ειναι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι αφου Drivers στο
Official site της ATI/AMD για την 4870 δεν υπαρχουν στην λιστα τους ακομα...
Μονο ενα hot fix και μια beta version...

Συμπερασμα... καθε 10 χρονια αγοραζω ATI.

Τι να πει κανεις για την IP της αλληνης....

----------


## pkent79

Σιγά μην κλείσει η AMD.
Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση να την αγοράσει κάποιος.
Δεν είναι το ψιλικατζίδικο της γειτονιάς. Αλλά ακόμα και αν ήταν, κάποιος θα ήθελε να αγοράσει τα ράφια, τους πάγκους και τα ψυγεία.  ::

----------


## Coursaros

Τι λέτε που θα κλείσει η AMD. 
Η εποχή είναι αρκετά δύσκολη για όλες τις επιχειρήσεις (δείτε στις αεροπορικές τι αυξήσεις ετοιμάζουν για να μην απολύσουν κόσμο ή κλείσει καμία)
ΑΜD μια ζωή  ::

----------


## commando

Μπορει να μην κλεισει αλλα θα παει να συναντησει μια παλια φιλη την Soyo και μια ακομα πιο παλια Cyrix.
Τωρα μπαινει η ταφοπλακα ο επικηδειος αργει παααρα πολυ.

----------


## bedazzled

> και μια ακομα πιο παλια Cyrix.


Δεν σε βρίσκω ενημερωμένο George... η Cyrix ζει μέσα από την VIA.  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

έλα ρε...ζει ακόμα η VIA και τα SiS;;  ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> και μια ακομα πιο παλια Cyrix.
> 
> 
> Δεν σε βρίσκω ενημερωμένο George... η Cyrix ζει μέσα από την VIA.


Η Ελλας ζει μεσα απο την μυθολογια της κλπ τι μπαρουφες μας λες τωρα, σκεψου οτι τωρα εχω 2 AMSTRAD μονο που o ενας ειναι μικρο DVD player των 30 ευρω!
Αμα ειναι ζωη αυτη να την χεσω.Το ονομα δεν κανει τον παπα.Η Soyo μπορει να πουλαει TFT οθονες αλλα δε μου λεει κατι αυτο.Μην χασουμε και τα πασχαλια τωρα.
Ο κινεζος παντα νικα η IBM και η intel το καταλαβαν νωρις,η Αmd ας προσεχε.


```
(Cyrix Corporation, Richardson, TX) Founded in 1988, Cyrix was a manufacturer of x86-compatible CPU chips. Its first product was a math coprocessor. In 1992, it introduced a line of 486 CPUs, later followed by the 6x86 Pentium-class and 6x86MX Pentium II-class chips. In 1998, Cyrix was acquired by National Semiconductor and operated as a wholly owned subsidiary. In 1999, National Semi sold its Cyrix processor business to Via Technologies, Inc., a leader in PC chipset design. See also Citrix.
```

----------


## ALTAiR

Εγώ παντως θυμάμαι όταν είχα αγοράσει κάποτε ένα pc να βλέπω dvd με ATI vga και το ειδικό της chipaki που δε θυμάμαι πως λέγεται πάνω που βοηθούσε στα dvds την cpu κατά 40% να διαπιστώνω ότι δεν είχα [img]layer για dvd.
Έτσι ψάχνοντας στο internet που συνδεόμουνα μέσω Jeronimo Groovy στα 33KBbps, κατέληξα να παραγγέλνω από την ATI το ATI Cinemaster. Οι τύποι σε 2 μέρες μου στείλανε το εξής μύνημα: Ζητάμε συγνώμη, η παραγγελία σας επεξεργάσθηκε 1 ημέρα αργότερα από το κανονικό. Σας αποστέλλουμε δωρεάν το cd με το software και τα στοιχεία της πιστωτικής σας θα διαγραφούνε από τον server μας.

Ευχαριστούμε


ΥΓ δε μιλάμε για μαγαζάκια... Εδώ έχει εξαγοραστεί ή Zastava!!!

----------


## labakis1

Η zastava έχει επεξεργαστές?....  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> Εγώ παντως θυμάμαι όταν είχα αγοράσει κάποτε ένα pc να βλέπω dvd με ATI vga και το ειδικό της chipaki που δε θυμάμαι πως λέγεται πάνω που βοηθούσε στα dvds την cpu κατά 40% να διαπιστώνω ότι δεν είχα [img]layer για dvd.
> Έτσι ψάχνοντας στο internet που συνδεόμουνα μέσω Jeronimo Groovy στα 33KBbps, κατέληξα να παραγγέλνω από την ATI το ATI Cinemaster. Οι τύποι σε 2 μέρες μου στείλανε το εξής μύνημα: Ζητάμε συγνώμη, η παραγγελία σας επεξεργάσθηκε 1 ημέρα αργότερα από το κανονικό. Σας αποστέλλουμε δωρεάν το cd με το software και τα στοιχεία της πιστωτικής σας θα διαγραφούνε από τον server μας.
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε
> 
> 
> ΥΓ δε μιλάμε για μαγαζάκια... Εδώ έχει εξαγοραστεί ή Zastava!!!


μη γελάς....σε τέτοια κομμάτια (dvd,cpu κλπ) η μισή τιμή είναι η μεταφορά.

----------


## Coursaros

Πιθανών αυτό που θέλει να μας πει ο Altair είναι το after sales support που έχουν οι τύποι
Εγώ πιστεύω ότι οι καιροί είναι αρκετά δύσκολοι, περνάμε οικονομική κρίση, είδατε στo USA τρέχουν και δεν φτάνουν.
Πάντως για να πούμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους, η AMD δεν έχει διεισδύσει σε οικονομικούς κολοσσούς όπως η Intel
Όλες οι επιχειρήσεις έχουν Ιντελ based συστηματα

----------


## ALTAiR

> Η zastava έχει επεξεργαστές?....


Όχι, αλλά είναι μία βομβαρδισμένη, μη εκσυγχρονισμένη εταιρεία.




> Πιθανών αυτό που θέλει να μας πει ο Altair είναι το after sales support που έχουν οι τύποι


Γενικώς θέλω να πω ότι είναι κολοσσός εταιρεία με τεράστιο Know How και τεράστιες επενδύσεις από πίσω της.
Δεν κλείνουνε τέτοιες εταιρείες έτσι εύκολα. Δεν είναι η ΕΒΓΑ της γειτονιάς. Μέχρι και κραχ παγκοσμίως μπορεί να επιφέρει ενδεχόμενο κλείσιμο της.

----------


## mixap

> Πρωτη φορα, 1998 που πηρα PC με επεξεργαστη AMD K6 - 2 στα 333 Mhz (σαπιλα!!!)




Μιλαμε για μεγαλη μαπα ο συγκεκριμενος επεξεργαστης....
Αλλα ενταξει μαθαινε...
Μετα πηρα ενα AMD 2400 XP, νομιζω λεγετε, σκυλι.....
Ακομα δουλευει στο ταρατσοpc.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Η zastava έχει επεξεργαστές?....


όχι αλλά έφτιαχνε τις καλύτερες μπερετες....  ::  

Οτι να ναι το thread...  ::

----------


## commando

Δυστυχως εχει κλεισει το http://www.pctech.gr/ για να σας δειξω τους δικους μου AMD τοτε τι κανανε με Peltier

----------


## mojiro

> Δυστυχως εχει κλεισει το http://www.pctech.gr/ για να σας δειξω τους δικους μου AMD τοτε τι κανανε με Peltier


άσε ξέρω, ομελέτα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Δυστυχως εχει κλεισει το http://www.pctech.gr/ για να σας δειξω τους δικους μου AMD τοτε τι κανανε με Peltier
> 
> 
> άσε ξέρω, ομελέτα

----------


## ALTAiR

Επίσης να πούμε ότι η AMD δε φτιάχνει μόνο επεξεργαστές για H/Y.

----------


## andreas

Αν κλεισει η ΑΜD ή αν κλεισει το τμημε με της CPU τοτε που λετε οτι θα πανε οι τιμες της Intel?

----------


## bedazzled

> Αν κλεισει η ΑΜD ή αν κλεισει το τμημε με της CPU τοτε που λετε οτι θα πανε οι τιμες της Intel?


Εκεί που ήταν οι τιμές των AMD64 X2.  ::   ::

----------


## compiler

E περνάει δύσκολες εποχές αλλα θα ανακάμψει ... Το ίδιο σκίσιμο είχε φάει 2 χρόνια και η intel απο την amd πχ εποχή , AMD XP .....
Παντως οι amd processors καταναλώνουν πολύ λιγότερο ρεύμα απο αυτούς της intel ... !

----------


## bedazzled

> Παντως οι amd processors καταναλώνουν πολύ λιγότερο ρεύμα απο αυτούς της intel ... !


Yeah, sure...

Phenom VS Core2Quad;  ::

----------


## commando

compiler επειδη εισαι νεος σου εφιστω την προσοχη ,μην μπλεξεις καθως φαινεσαι λαλιστατος.Οι χρηστες papashark και bedazzled και μερικοι περιστασιακοι εχουν ας το πουμε επικεικως flameυματικο χαρακτηρα οποτε λαμβανεις τα μετρα σου.Κατα τα αλλα η εποχες αλλαζουν.Ολα εδω μεσα κομβος-φορητα-σερβερ ειναι ολα AMD.
H ευφυια δεν ειναι μεταδοτικη καποιοι φυγαν απο την AMD και καλα καναν,Altec την κανανε τι να γινει ετσι ειναι η ζωη.

----------


## papashark

> compiler επειδη εισαι νεος σου εφιστω την προσοχη ,μην μπλεξεις καθως φαινεσαι λαλιστατος.Οι χρηστες papashark και bedazzled και μερικοι περιστασιακοι εχουν ας το πουμε επικεικως flameυματικο χαρακτηρα οποτε λαμβανεις τα μετρα σου.Κατα τα αλλα η εποχες αλλαζουν.Ολα εδω μεσα κομβος-φορητα-σερβερ ειναι ολα AMD.
> H ευφυια δεν ειναι μεταδοτικη καποιοι φυγαν απο την AMD και καλα καναν,Altec την κανανε τι να γινει ετσι ειναι η ζωη.


Ξέχασες να αφήσεις έξω από το ποστ σου τους Τούρκους και την κόκκινη αρκούδα...

----------


## compiler

Commando δεν σε κατανόησα πλήρως τι ενοείς ετσι που ειναι γραμμένο το post σου  :: 
Μην αγχωνεσαι πάντως. Και εμένα στην δουλειά Ninja και commando με λένε. Αντεχω !  :: 

Oi amd καινε λιγότερο ... ! 
Γι αυτό και τα datacenter τους προτιμούν amd παρότι υστερούν σε σχέση με τους intel γιατι γλυτώνουν πολλά  :: 

Παντως ο phenom νικάει τους intel μόνο σε 3D rendering + audio - video mastering. Σε ολα τα αλλα οι intel είναι μπροστά.
Βέβαια για αυτούς χρησιμοποιεί ενα καινούριο chipset που ειδικά το bios του εχει ακόμα θέματα ... ! Σε περίπου 3 μηνες η λειτουργία των phenom θα εχει βελτιωθεί αρκετά.

----------


## bedazzled

> compiler επειδη εισαι νεος σου εφιστω την προσοχη ,μην μπλεξεις καθως φαινεσαι λαλιστατος.Οι χρηστες papashark και bedazzled και μερικοι περιστασιακοι εχουν ας το πουμε επικεικως flameυματικο χαρακτηρα οποτε λαμβανεις τα μετρα σου.Κατα τα αλλα η εποχες αλλαζουν.Ολα εδω μεσα κομβος-φορητα-σερβερ ειναι ολα AMD.
> H ευφυια δεν ειναι μεταδοτικη καποιοι φυγαν απο την AMD και καλα καναν,Altec την κανανε τι να γινει ετσι ειναι η ζωη.


Ρε τσολιά (τιμητική προσφώνηση) σε πείραξε που είπα ότι οι Phenom είναι σόμπες μπροστά στους C2Q και έγραψες όλο αυτό το κατεβατό;

Εντάξει, είσαι πορωμένος με την AMD, κι εμένα τα 2 προηγούμενα συστήματά μου ήταν AMD, αλλά δεν έχει να λέει... εφ' όσον η AMD ξέπεσε, το πορτοφόλι μου ψήφισε Intel μετά από 11 χρόνια.

@ compiler

Κατά δήλωσή του commando, τα καλύτερα/πιο πολυσέλιδα flames (ειδικά αυτό με το turk pr0n ήταν super) τα έχει ξεκινήσει ο commando!  ::  Κρίμα που τα έφαγε η μαύρη τρύπα των OT airlines...  ::

----------


## compiler

Ολοι είμασταν amdακιδες στις καλές τις εποχές. Αλλα εαν πείς οτι θα φτιάξεις με τα σημερινά δεδομένα δεν θα πάρεις πχ amd dual core διοτι ειναι μπαχατέλες ... Κι εγω δεν την πάω μια την intel γιατι τα εχει κάνει πλακάκια με την micro αλλα ετσι ειναι !

----------


## commando

Μου φαινετε βρηκαμε 2ο commando στο φορουμ.......

----------


## pkent79

Χάσατε μικροί το μπιμπερό σας και τώρα βρίσκετε την ευχαρίστηση στο να ακολουθείτε με ευλάβεια μια εταιρεία, όποια και αν είναι αυτή;

Δεν πάτε καλά, απλά αγοράστε ότι είναι καλό τη στιγμή που το θέλετε αντί να ακολουθείτε γραμμές.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Χάσατε μικροί το μπιμπερό σας και τώρα βρίσκετε την ευχαρίστηση στο να ακολουθείτε με ευλάβεια μια εταιρεία, όποια και αν είναι αυτή;
> 
> Δεν πάτε καλά, απλά αγοράστε ότι είναι καλό τη στιγμή που το θέλετε αντί να ακολουθείτε γραμμές.





Βασικα πκεντ79 αν εισαι του 79 μαλλον εσυ ειχες μπιμπερο οταν εμεις ειχαμε παιχνιδια για μεγαλους.
Τωρα πες σε καποιον ducatista ποια 900αρα μηχανη ειναι πιο ομορφη η πιο ακριβη.
Το ιδιο ισχυει και για την Φεραρι και για ολα τα επιτευγματα της τεχνολογιας και ναι ακομα και για τα ηλεκτρονικα.
Γιατι απο πισω τους ειναι μεγαλοφυιες που κοιτανε την ποιοτητα την αποδοση και κυριως κατι που δεν εμαθες.
Το brand loyalty αυτο που για καποιους ειναι μαρκετινγκ οπως λες αλλα για καποιους ειναι θρησκεια,και ας μην παιρνει καθε χρονο το κυπελλο ειναι εκει για να δειχνει περηφανα το ονομα.
Δες την υπογραφη μου και μετα δειξε μου κατι αλλο που παιζει πανω απο 10 χρονια συνεχως,κ τα τελευταια 2 σε ταρατσα.
Τσιμπα και μερικες απο μενα νεοπα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pkent79

Νέοπας ε; Και αυτό το έκρινες από το 79;
Πολύ διορατικός είσαι, να σε βάλουμε πίσω στο στρατό να αναχαιτίζεις πυραύλους πριν καλά εκτοξευθούν.

Έχω αγοράσει τρεις φορές στη ζωή μου AMD, 80386SX, K6-200 και Duron 800. Και τις τρεις φορές έμεινα ευχαριστημένος. Έχω αγοράσει όμως και πολλές φορές Intel, και πάλι έμεινα ευχαριστημένος.

Να σου πω οτι δουλεύω με πολυεπεξεργαστικούς πολυπύρηνους επεξεργαστές σε μηχανήματα server.
Από AMD Athlon MP διπλό έως Xeon Quad Core διπλό.
Όλοι είναι καλοί τη στιγμή που βγαίνουν έναντι κάποιου άλλου μοντέλου.

Αδυνατείς να κατανοήσεις το γεγονός οτι η αγορά βασίζεται στο γεγονός οτι ανά στιγμές μια εταιρεία μπορεί να διαθέτει καλύτερο προϊόν από την άλλη. Τη μια στιγμή η Intel είναι καλύτερη, την άλλη θα είναι η AMD. 

Ο σοβαρός καταναλωτής πρέπει να σκέφτεται πέρα από το brand loyalty, ειδάλλως γίνεται πρόβατο για αυτούς που φτιάχνουν στατιστικές. Πρέπει να διαλέγει τα προϊόντα με βάση τις προδιαγραφές τους, όχι με τη στάμπα που φέρουν.

Η AMD βρίσκεται σε κακή κατάσταση γιατί δεν κατάφερε όταν έπρεπε να δείξει κάτι καλό. Αν το καταφέρει τώρα μπράβο της. Φυσικά ο φανατισμός που επιδεικνύεις σε πολλά ζητήματα μάλλον δεν σου επιτρέπει να το δεις.

Αν πιστεύω οτι θα κλείσει η AMD? Αν κοιτάξεις μερικές σελίδες πιο πριν θα δεις την απάντηση μου.

Υ.Γ. Background Information: Έχω σχεδιάσει δικούς μου μικροεπεξεργαστές για υλοποίηση σε SOC συστήματα καθώς και ψηφιακά συστήματα βασισμένα από απλούς μικροελεγκτές 8bit έως 32bit επεξεργαστές. Άρα μάλλον δεν είμαι και τόσο νέοπας όσο νομίζεις.  :: 

Υ.Γ. 2. Το αρχικό μου NodeID ήταν 2002, κάτι που με κάνει πιο παλιό από εσένα.  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Βασικα πκεντ79 αν εισαι του 79 μαλλον εσυ ειχες μπιμπερο οταν εμεις ειχαμε παιχνιδια για μεγαλους.
> Τωρα πες σε καποιον ducatista ποια 900αρα μηχανη ειναι πιο ομορφη η πιο ακριβη.
> Το ιδιο ισχυει και για την Φεραρι και για ολα τα επιτευγματα της τεχνολογιας και ναι ακομα και για τα ηλεκτρονικα.
> Γιατι απο πισω τους ειναι μεγαλοφυιες που κοιτανε την ποιοτητα την αποδοση και κυριως κατι που δεν εμαθες.
> Το brand loyalty αυτο που για καποιους ειναι μαρκετινγκ οπως λες αλλα για καποιους ειναι θρησκεια,και ας μην παιρνει καθε χρονο το κυπελλο ειναι εκει για να δειχνει περηφανα το ονομα.
> Δες την υπογραφη μου και μετα δειξε μου κατι αλλο που παιζει πανω απο 10 χρονια συνεχως,κ τα τελευταια 2 σε ταρατσα.
> Τσιμπα και μερικες απο μενα νεοπα


Θα γράψω μια παραίνεση προς τον commando που πιστεύω ότι του χρειάζετε πάντα :

Κ*****α και λίγο ρε φιλαράκι....

----------


## commando

Δεν παιζει ρολο το brand loyalty ναι στανταρ και ολοι βαζουν SMC switch στις επιχειρησεις σιγα μην παρουν Cisco για μοστρα ειναι μονο.
Τελικα στον Πειραια ειστε πολυ λιγοι στο κ******α εμεις εδω Papashark τον εχουμε διπλασιο.

----------


## papashark

> Δεν παιζει ρολο το brand loyalty ναι στανταρ και ολοι βαζουν SMC switch στις επιχειρησεις σιγα μην παρουν Cisco για μοστρα ειναι μονο.
> Τελικα στον Πειραια ειστε πολυ λιγοι στο κ******α εμεις εδω Papashark τον εχουμε διπλασιο.


Eμείς δεν τον έχουμε μόνο για κ******α όπως εσείς, τον βάζουμε κι αλλού

----------


## compiler

Ρε παιδιά !!! Μην τσακώνεστε για την amd και την intel ...
Και οι 2 μας τα παίρνουνε ρεεε !  ::  

Κάλμα, μια παρέα είμαστε ! Commando ειναι stable τα amd αλλα μην γίνεσε τόσο απολυτως με την amd. Διαβασε στην google εγκυρα reviews απο δοκιμές που γίνονται και τα συγκρινουν με αλλες εταιρείες. Πχ Amd - Intel quad ... 
Αυτή τη στιγμή απλά είναι μπροστά σε τεχνολογία η intel ... Αυριο μπορεί να είναι πάλι η amd  ::

----------


## bedazzled

@commando

*Αντικειμενικά και ξεκάθαρα* ο K6 ήταν *ΦΛΟΜΠΑ* επεξεργαστής!

Το ότι τον έβαλες στην ταράτσα με αγνώστου πατρός chipset, δεν μου λέει απολύτως τίποτα...

Θες να παινευτείς για την AMD; Όμορφα, καν' το για τους K7 (Athlon) που σκίζανε τα φάρδουλα στους Pentium III (πλην θερμικής συμπεριφοράς).

Άντε, γιατί και η υποκειμενικότητα και ο fanboyσμός έχει τα όρια του.  :: 

ΥΓ: Laptop με AMD cpu; Καλό ανέκδοτο!  ::

----------


## commando

Ο γιατρος ειπε να σας λεμε ναι.Δεν πειραζει εχει και αλλο μεχρι να πιασετε πιατο 



> In short, the K6-III is a great choice, if you're willing to live with the tradeoffs. At about half the price, a 400MHz K6-III will smoke a PIII-500 in most appliciations.


http://arstechnica.com/cpu/2q99/simd-shootout-8.html

----------


## bedazzled

> Ο γιατρος ειπε να σας λεμε ναι.


Βασικά για σένα ο ουλογιατρός είπε να σου λέμε ναι, αλλιώς δεν θα τα παίρναμε «ελαφρά τη καρδία» τα τουρκόσπορος, γενίτσαρος, ανθέλληνας και λοιπά κοσμητικά που πετάς ...

Σε κάνουμε καζούρα και γουστάρουμε.  :: 




> Δεν πειραζει εχει και αλλο μεχρι να πιασετε πιατο


Πιάτο gibertini, πιάτο με λουκάνικα, όλη η Αθήνα στο πιάτο;

----------


## papashark

> Ο γιατρος ειπε να σας λεμε ναι.Δεν πειραζει εχει και αλλο μεχρι να πιασετε πιατο 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In short, the K6-III is a great choice, if you're willing to live with the tradeoffs. At about half the price, a 400MHz K6-III will smoke a PIII-500 in most appliciations.
> 
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/cpu/2q99/simd-shootout-8.html


1) Το ότι το έγραψε το σούπερ site που πρώτη φορά το ακούω δεν μου λέει και πολλά.

2) Μεταφράζοντας (ελεύθερα) την πρόταση λέει : "εν συντομία, ο Κ6-ΙΙΙ είναι μια καλή επιλογή, εάν είσαι διατεθημένος να ζήσεις με τις παραχωρήσεις, στην μισή τιμή, ένας 400αρης Κ6-ΙΙΙ θα είναι πιο γρήγορος από έναν 500αρι ΡΙΙΙ στις περισσότερες εφαρμογές".

Οι "παραχωρήσεις" (ανταλλάγματα, ή ακόμα καλύτερα συμβιβασμούς στα ελληνικά) προφανώς είναι η θερμοκρασία που εκπέμπει, αρκετά μεγαλύτερη από τον ΡΙΙΙ.

Τώρα εμείς στην ταράτσα που πρώτο κριτήριο είναι η θερμοκρασία, εσύ μπορείς να επιλέξεις τον θερμότερο...

(και εγώ έχω amd σε ταράτσα, που είμαι σιγουρος ότι είναι ποιο ζεστός από τον αντίστοιχο intel, αλλά δεν βγαίνω να το φωνάξω κιόλας)...

----------


## commando

Aυτο εγραψε χαχα lol ποια υπερθερμανση ?χωρις ανεμιστηρακι ειναι με 100+ uptime καυσωνα κλπ με θερμιστορ 35κελσιου και 1 ανεμιστηρα στο κουτι μονο.
Yr pathetic.
download/file.php?id=16574

----------


## commando

Και εν τελει αφου ο αρχιτεκτονας ολων των AMD πηγε στη Microsoft λογικα τα επομενα Xbox Θα ειναι ΤΟΥΜΠΑΝΟ
http://www.designcon.com/2007/mon_keynote.html

----------


## taotao

Μα και καλα να μην πηγαινει η AMD,δε σημαινει τι η ATI θα πεσει και αυτη μαζι της αν γινει το χειροτερο(λουκετο).Οταν εγινε η συγχωνευση των 2 εταιρειων αποφασιστηκε ναι μεν μια ενιαια εταιρεια ,αλλα αλλο ταμειο και αλλη πολιτικη μεταξυ των 2 τους ακομα και στο χρημα.Οποτε και φουντο να φαει η amd τελειως ,η ati λιγο δυσκολο να ακολουθησει εφοσον θεωρητε το διαμαντι στις καρτες γραφικων.Και απο οτι φαινετε για κανα τριαρι χρονακια ,τα σκηπτρα στις καρτες γραφικων θα τα εχει η ati με διαφορα.

----------


## Vigor

> AMD Prolongs Life of Athlon Brand with 45nm Chips
> Quad and triple-core chips branded Athlon should emerge in April next year
> 
> By Ionut Arghire, Hardware Editor
> 20th of December 2008, 10:00 GMT
> 
> According to the latest news on the Web, the world's second largest chip manufacturer, Advanced Micro Devices, is planning to bring back to life its well known Athlon brand with the revamped K10 micro-architecture. It seems that the almost ten year old brand will see new addition as soon as April 2009, and we're talking chips ranging from dual to quad cores.
> 
> Sources within the chip maker have stated that the Sunnyvale company plans to use the Athlon brand name for new processors based on the upcoming code-named Propus, Rana and Regor cores, and that the new chips would be manufactured under the 45nm fabrication process. While prolonging the life of the brand, the move is also expected to attract the attention of those that once saw the Athlon and Athlon 64 chips as leading on the performance side.
> ...


Πηγή: softpedia.com

----------


## shad0w

Περσυνά ξινά σταφύλια....  ::   ::  Ειναι αυτό που λέμε Που πά ρε Καραμήτρο...

----------


## denlinux

commando keep believing...... (στην amd)

_H ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια....αλλα η amd δεν ειναι η ελπιδα._

----------

